
The Simple Psychology Behind Apple's Fall - mimixco
https://medium.com/s/story/the-simple-psychology-behind-apples-fall-66771889da10
======
ackfoo
If the article is correct, then humans suffer from a common profound,
disabling and dangerous mental illness. The correct approach is not pandering
to this illness but attempting to cure it.

We shall destroy our planet in a very few years if we continue to tear out its
heart for fashion. We must instead build for quality, function, and to last.

If your motivation in buying a $1000+ phone is to create envy, you are not fit
to live here. Can we change this through mass marketing? Do we need new laws
to make this happen? Should we jail or perhaps sterilize those with this
trait? How extreme are the measures we need to take when our survival as a
species is at stake?

It is pointless to debate the relatively weak data behind climate change when
we have strong evidence of a mass extinction event that will likely end our
species within a few decades. This may be the last moment that change is
possible.

~~~
mimixco
I hope you're kidding. I certainly don't want the government interfering in
any of this. If Apple wants to make products that pander to vanity, that's
their prerogative. They're certainly not the first to do so.

I think the point of the story is not that people are vain or need to be
special. That's not "fixable" and it's debatable whether it would even be
desirable to attempt to fix it. The point is that there are limits to the
market for _everything,_ including boutique phones. Apple is finding out that,
lacking innovation or even real product improvement, they're going to come up
against these limits.

